# GTi-R AWD Trans



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

OK i assume here would be appropriate to post this......to do a GTi-R swap.......w/ the trans, ecu, turbo and all.......how do you mod the AWD trans to the FWD platform?? or must i use the stock SE-R trans from my 97 SE-R???

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

No, it wouldn't. You've already posted this here: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4877

It's not necessary to crosspost the same thread to multiple forums.


----------

